# Iui - Problems with hormone levels



## ailsy (Jun 24, 2003)

I wonder if you can help?

I have just had a third cycle of IUI abandoned – the first cycle was abandoned as no follicles developed. The clinic thought this was due to my dosages being too low so for cycle 2 I was on buserelin spray and 225 intl units of menogon. No follicles developed that time either. At the time I was suffering very badly from nasal congestion as a result of hayfever which they thought might be affecting the efficacy of the buserelin spray. So for cycle 3 I was given a prostap injection rather than the nasal spray and I continued on 225 units of menogon. I went for a scan at day 8 and two follicles measuring 11 & 13 were visible. However a further scan on day 10 showed only one follicle & my blood results showed that my hormone (oestrogen?) levels had fallen. 

What could cause my hormone levels to fall whilst on prostap & menogon? And are there any alternatives that we could try.

Many Thanks,
Ailsy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ailsy said:


> I wonder if you can help?
> 
> I have just had a third cycle of IUI abandoned - the first cycle was abandoned as no follicles developed. The clinic thought this was due to my dosages being too low so for cycle 2 I was on buserelin spray and 225 intl units of menogon. No follicles developed that time either. At the time I was suffering very badly from nasal congestion as a result of hayfever which they thought might be affecting the efficacy of the buserelin spray.
> 
> ...


----------

